# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين سلطنة عمان >  1- نظام المناقصات والمزايدات العمانى

## هيثم الفقى

التعاقد بالممارسة 
المادة 64
فيما عدا الاصناف والمهمات التي تستورد من الخارج عن طريق الشركات الحكومية المتخصصة في استيرادها، يجوز شراء الاصناف او الاتفاق على تنفيذ الاعمال عن طريق الممارسة في حالات خاصة او في اي من الاحوال الاتية: 1- الاشياء المحتكر صنعها او استيرادها. 2- الاشياء التي لا توجد الا لدى شخص بذاته. 3- الاشياء التي لا يمكن تحديدها بمواصفات دقيقة. 4- الاعمال الفنية المرغوب اجراؤها بمعرفة فنيين او اخصائيين معينين. 5- الحيوانات والطيور والدواجن على اختلاف انواعها. 6- التوريدات ومقاولات الاعمال والنقل التي تقضي حالة الاستعجال الطارئة او الظروف غير المنظورة بعدم تحمل اجراء مناقصة. 7- المهمات والبضائع التي تقضي طبيعتها او الغرض من الحصول عليها بان يكون شراؤها من اماكن انتاجها. 8- التوريدات ومقاولات الاعمال والنقل التي لم تقدم عنها اية عطاءات في المناقصات او قدمت عنها عطاءات باسعار غير مقبولة وكانت الحاجة اليها لا تسمح باعادة طرحها في مناقصة. كما يجوز لمجلس المناقصات في الحالات المتقدمة، وبعد فتح مظاريف العطاءات في المناقصات العامة ودراستها ان يحولها الى ممارسة بين المتقدمين اذا كان ذلك لصالح خزانة الدولة.

المادة 65
تتولى الممارسة في جميع الاحوال المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة لجنة يشكلها مجلس المناقصات برئاسة احد نائبي رئيس المجلس وعضوية كل من وكيل شؤون المالية وممثل الوزارة المعنية وموظف مختص تتناسب وظيفته ودرجته وخبرته الفنية مع اهمية المناقصة ونوعها. كما تتولى هذه اللجنة التفاوض مع الشركات والمؤسسات التي تكلف بتنفيذ المشاريع في الحالات ذات الطبيعة الخاصة.

المادة 66
يجوز للوحدات الحكومية شراء ما تحتاجه وتنفيذ مشاريعها بطريق الممارسة في الحالات المحددة في المادة (64) من هذا القانون ولكن فيما لا تزيد قيمته على مائة الف ريال عماني مع عدم الاخلال بقانون توقيع المعاملات الخارجية والداخلية المشار اليه. وتشكل لجنة الممارسة في الوحدات الحكومية برئاسة وكيل الوزارة او من ينوب عنه قانونا وعضوية موظفين مختصين تتناسب وظيفة كل منهما ودرجته وخبرته الفنية مع اهمية المناقصة ونوعها.

المادة 67
تحرر لجنة الممارسة محضرا تفصيليا بما اتخذته من اجراءات ويجب ان تحصل على بيانات موقعة من التجار والمتعهدين الذين مارست بينهم المناقصة، مبينا بها اسعارهم وشروطهم، وترفع اللجنة توصياتها قبل التعاقد الى الوزير المختص.

المادة 68
اذا كانت الاصناف التي تقضي الضرورة بشرائها بالممارسة، مما يحتاج الى تحليل كيميائي او فحص فني لا يتيسر اجراؤه وقت الشراء فيراعى ان يؤخذ اقرار على البائع ينص فيه على مطابقة الاصناف للمواصفات الفنية التي تم على اساسها الشراء وتحمله المسؤولية عن عدم المطابقة عند التحليل او الفحص الفني.

المادة 69
تتبع لجنة الممارسة الشروط للمناقصات الواردة في هذا النظام ويعفى المورد من دفع التامين اذا كانت الاصناف المراد شراؤها موجودة بالفعل في محله او تحت يده وكان من الممكن فحصها واستلامها نهائيا فور اتمام التعاقد.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

فحص العطاءات 
الفرع الأول- فتح المظاريف
المادة 48
يجب ان يكون لدى مجلس المناقصات صندوق للعطاءات تعد فتحته بكيفية لا تسمح باخراج اي شيء من محتوياته ويكون له قفلان يحفظ احدهما لدى رئيس المجلس او من ينوب عنه والثاني لدى سكرتير المجلس ويخصص هذا الصندوق لحفظ مظاريف العطاءات.

المادة 49
(ا) على رئيس المجلس او من يندبه ان يفتح صندوق العطاءات في الساعة الحادية عشرة صباحا من اليوم المعين لفتح المظاريف وذلك بعد التحقق من سلامة الاختام ويثبت عدد المظاريف في محضر فتح المظاريف ويضع عليها ارقاما مسلسلة ثم يفضها بالتتابع مع اثبات عدد الاوراق المكون منها العطاء ويقرا اسم مقدم العطاء والاسعار وجملة العطاء ليسمعها الحاضرون- ويوقع عليها الرئيس وتدرج هذه البيانات في السجل المعد لذلك. وعلى رئيس المجلس او من يندبه ان يؤشر بدائرة حمراء حول كل كشط او تصحيح ويضع خطا افقيا قرين كل صنف لم يوضع له سعر بالعطاء ويؤشر عليه كما يكتب بالحبر الاحمر بالحروف المبالغ المكتوبة بارقام فقط. (ب) تسلم التامينات الى مندوب ادارة الحسابات الذي عليه ان يوقع المحضر في اليوم ذاته او في اليوم التالي على الاكثر بما يفيد مراجعته للتامينات الواردة بها، وبانها قيدت بحساب الامانات ثم ترافق هذا المحضر العطاءات وجميع الاوراق الخاصة بها والمظاريف التي وردت فيها وتسلم لسكرتارية المجلس لحفظها في مكان امين. (ج) على المجلس ان يراجع العينات المقدمة من اصحاب العطاءات على الكشف الذي دونت به هذه العينات عند ورودها بعد التاكد من سلامة اختامها وغلافاتها ويوقعه الرئيس كما يوقع على الكشف الذي ترد بداخله مظاريف العطاءات بعد اثباتها في كشف خاص وتسلم العينات جميعها الى سكرتارية المجلس اسوة باوراق العطاء ذاتها.

المادة 50
يجب ان يكون فتح المظاريف في اليوم والساعة المعينين لذلك ويجب ان تعين الساعة الحادية عشرة صباحا وعلى سكرتارية مجلس المناقصات مراعاة تسليم البريد الوارد للمجلس في صباح اليوم المحدد لفتح المظاريف حتى ذلك الوقت.

المادة 51
لا يلتفت الى اي عطاء او تعديل يرد بعد الموعد المعين لفتح المظاريف ولو كان صادرا من مقدم العطاء في تاريخ سابق لفتح العطاءات. ومع ذلك يجوز النظر في التجاوز عن التاخير في الحالات التي ترد فيها العطاءات المرسلة بطريق البريد قبل انتهاء المجلس من فتح المظاريف شريطة ان يكون التاخير لاسباب خارجة عن ارادة صاحب العطاء وان يكون العرض المتاخر في صالح الخزانة اما اذا ورد العطاء بعد الانتهاء من فتح المظاريف فلا يجوز قبوله.

المادة 52
العينات المقدمة مع العطاءات التي يمكن بحسب طبيعتها التحقق من مطابقتها للمواصفات او العينات النموذجية بالمعاينة البسيطة يجب ارسالها الى المعمل الفني الحكومي المختص لفحصها واختبارها اذا كانت قيمة الصنف تتجاوز الف ريال عماني. ويرسل معها كشف تفصيلي ببيان مفرداتها والغرض من شرائها ومقدار الكمية المطلوبة منها مع الحرص على عدم خلطها وضمان عدم استبدال غيرها بها. مع ذكر التاريخ المعين للبت في المناقصة حتى يقوم المعمل المختص بموافاة الجهة المختصة بنتيجة الفحص قبل التاريخ المذكور بوقت كاف يسمح بفحص العطاءات على ضوء تقرير المعمل ورفع التوصيات اللازمة للمجلس للبت في المناقصة في الميعاد المحدد.

المادة 53
يعهد مجلس المناقصات الى موظف مسؤول او اكثر بمراجعة العطاءات قبل تفريغها مراجعة حسابية تفصيلية وتوقيعها بما يفيد حصول هذه المراجعة واذا وجد اختلاف بين سعر الوحدة واجمالي سعر الوحدات يعول على سعر الوحدة ويؤخذ بالسعر المبين بالحروف في حالة وجود اختلافات بينه وبين السعر المبين بالارقام.

المادة 54
على رئيس مجلس المناقصات ان يكلف موظفا او اكثر تحت اشرافه بتفريغ العطاءات على الاستمارة المعدة لذلك من ثلاث صور وتدوين جميع ملاحظات واشتراطات مقدمي العطاءات التي تخالف شروط المناقصة.

المادة 55
اذا شكا مقدم العطاء من حصول خطا مادي في عطائه فيكون الفصل في الشكوى من اختصاص مجلس المناقصات.


الفرع الثاني- اجراءات البت في العطاءات
المادة 56
على مجلس المناقصات ان يتاكد من مطابقة التفريغ للعطاءات ذاتها وعليه ان يفحص العينات والفئات ويقارنها بعضها البعض. وبعد ورود نتيجة الفحص الكيميائي او الفني للعينات في الحالات التي تستلزم ذلك، واستلام تحاليل العطاءات من الوحدات الحكومية المعينة والبت في حالات الاستبعاد، يقوم المجلس بارساء العطاءات ويبين بالتفصيل الكافي على كشف تفريغ العطاءات اوجه النقص والمخالفة للشروط او المواصفات في العطاءات التي راى استبعادها وعليه تدوين مناقشاته في المحضر.

المادة 57
في الحالات التي تقترن فيها العطاءات بتسهيلات ائتمانية ورد طلبها في شروط المناقصة تعرض توصيات الوحدة الحكومية المعنية قبل ارساء العطاء او ابرام العقد على الجهات المالية المختصة.

المادة 58
يجوز عند البت في العطاءات ان يسترشد المجلس باخر اثمان سبق التعامل بها محليا او خارجيا. ويجب بيان هذه الاثمان بكشف التفريغ مع ذكر تاريخ التعامل كما يجوز الاسترشاد ايضا باسعار السوق. ويجوز للمجلس بعد اخذ راي الوحدة الحكومية المعنية الغاء المناقصة او اعادة طرحها لارتفاع الاسعار وعليه ان يبين في المحضر ما اتخذه من اجراء وان ترافق اوراق المناقصة الملغاة اوراق المناقصة الجديدة.

المادة 59
يعاد طرح المناقصة اذا ورد عطاء وحيد ولو كان مستوفيا للشروط، ويعتبر العطاء وحيدا ولو وردت عدة عطاءات اخرى متى كانت مخالفة لشروط المناقصة بما يجعلها غير صالحة للنظر فيها. واذا اعيد طرح المناقصة ولم يقدم فيها سوى عطاء واحد جاز للمجلس قبوله اذا طلبت الوحدة الحكومية المعنية ذلك وراى ان في القبول فائدة للحكومة، ويجوز في حالة اعادة المناقصة تقصير مواعيد تقديم العطاءات الى النصف.

المادة 60
يجوز لمجلس المناقصات بعد الاتفاق مع الوحدة الحكومية المعنية في حالة تساوي الاثمان بين عطاءين او اكثر تجزئة المقادير المعلن عنها بين مقدميها اذا كان ذلك في صالح العمل ويجوز ذلك ايضا اذا كان مقدم العطاء الاقل سعرا يشترط مددا بعيدة للتوريد لا تتناسب وحالة العمل في الوحدة الحكومية المعنية. وفي جميع الاحوال تعطى الافضلية في العطاءات للمنتجات الوطنية على ان تتوافر فيها الشروط والمواصفات وتشمل هذه الافضلية افضلية في السعر في حدود زيادة قدرها 10% على الاكثر.

المادة 61
يقوم رئيس مجلس المناقصات بتبليغ كل من المديرية العامة للمالية ورئيس الوحدة الحكومية المعنية بنتيجة الترسية الذي يقوم بدوره باخطار المقاولين والمتعهدين الذين قبلت عطاءاتهم بنتيجة المناقصة وذلك خلال اسبوع واحد على الاكثر من تاريخ اعتماد المناقصة ما لم يكن مقدم العطاء قد حدد في عطائه مدة اطوال فيكون الاخطار قبل انتهائها بوقت كاف ويجب ان يطلب في الاخطار ذاته تقديم ضمان حسن التنفيذ خلال المدة المنصوص عليها في المادة (45) على ان يتضمن التبليغ عدم التزام الحكومة بالعطاء قانونا الا بعد توقيع العقد.

المادة 62
اذا تاخر من رست عليه المناقصة في ايداع التامين النهائي عن المدة المحددة له بالاخطار المذكور في المادة السابقة جاز لرئيس الوحدة الحكومية المعنية التجاوز عن ذلك التاخير على ان يقدم التامين قبل توقيع العقد. والا طبقت عليه احكام المادة (47) من هذا النظام.

المادة 63
اذا حصل تغيير في نوع الاصناف او الاعمال المتعاقد عليها او في مواصفاتها وجب عرض الموضوع على مجلس المناقصات وفقا للاوضاع المبينة في هذا النظام

----------


## هيثم الفقى

تقديم العطاءات 
المادة 28
يجب على مقدمي العطاءات عند توريد الاصناف للوحدات الحكومية او عن طريق مقاولات الاعمال والانشاءات اللازمة لها ان يلتزموا بالاحكام الواردة في قانون المناقصات وهذا النظام.

المادة 29
تقدم العطاءات الى مجلس المناقصات مختومة وموقعة من اصحابها على النموذج المعد للعطاءات ان وجد، وعلى جدول الفئات المرافق له وترسل داخل مظروف مختوم بالشمع الاحمر يكتب عليه عبارة عطاء رقم... ويعنون الى رئيس مجلس المناقصات ويكون ارساله بالبريد المسجل او يوضع داخل الصندوق المخصص لوضع العطاءات في مجلس المناقصات.

المادة 30
على مقدم العطاء مراعاة ما يلي في اعداده لقائمة الاسعار (جدول الفئات): 1- تكتب اسعار العطاء بالمداد وبالعملة العمانية رقما وحروفا، ويكون سعر الوحدة في كل صنف بحسب ما هو مدون بجدول الفئات عدا او وزنا او مقاسا او غير ذلك دون تغيير او تعديل في الوحدة. ويجوز في حالة تقديم العطاء من فرد او شركة في الخارج ان تكتب الاسعار بالعملة الاجنبية مع ضرورة ذكر ما تساويه بالعملة العمانية. ويجب ان تكون قائمة الاسعار مؤرخة ومختومة وموقعة من مقدم العطاء. 2- لا يجوز الكشط او المحو في جدول الفئات، وكل تصحيح في الاسعار او غيرها يجب اعادة كتابته بالمداد رقما وحروفا وتوقيعه. 3- لا يجوز لمقدم العطاء شطب اي بند من بنوده او من المواصفات الفنية او تعديلها مهما كان نوع ذلك التعديل. وعليه اذا رغب في وضع اشتراطات خاصة او اجراء تعديلات ان يبعث بها في كتاب يرافق عطاءه، على ان يشير الى هذا الكتاب في العطاء نفسه ولا يعتد بما عدا ذلك. 4- اذا سكت مقدم العطاء في مناقصات توريد الاصناف عن تحديد سعر صنف من الاصناف المطلوب توريدها بقائمة الاسعار المقدمة منه فيعتبر ذلك امتناعا عن الدخول في المناقصة بالنسبة الى هذا الصنف. اما في مقاولات الاعمال فلمجلس المناقصات- مع الاحتفاظ بالحق في استبعاد العطاء- ان يضع للبند الذي سكت مقدم العطاء عن تحديد فئته اعلى فئة لهذا البند في العطاءات المقدمة وذلك للمقارنة بينه وبين سائر العطاءات، فاذا ارسيت عليه المناقصة فيعتبر انه ارتضى المحاسبة على اساس اقل فئة لهذا البند في العطاءات المقدمة. 5- يبين في قائمة الاسعار ما اذا كان الصنف مصنوعا في سلطنة عمان او في الخارج، ويترتب على عدم صحة هذه البيانات كلها او بعضها رفض الصنف علاوة على شطب اسم مقدم العطاء من بين المتعاملين مع الحكومة. 6- الفئات التي حددها مقدم العطاء بجدول الفئات، تشمل وتغطي جميع المصروفات والالتزامات ايا كان نوعها التي يتكبدها بالنسبة الى كل بند من البنود، وكذلك تشمل القيام باتمام جميع الاعمال وتسليمها والمحافظة عليها اثناء مدة الضمان طبقا لشروط العقد، ويعمل الحساب الختامي بالتطبيق لهذه الفئات بصرف النظر عن تقلبات السوق والرسوم الجمركية وغيرها من الرسوم الاخرى، وذلك مع عدم الاخلال بحكم المادة (10) من هذا النظام.

المادة 31
يجوز في الاعلان عن مقاولات الاعمال تكليف مقدمي العطاءات ان يبينوا في كتاب مستقل يرافق العطاء قيمة الاعمال ونوعها وتاريخها- التي قاموا بها للحكومة والوحدات التابعة لها والشركات التي تساهم فيها بنسبة لا تقل عن 25% من راس المال. فاذا كان لم يسبق لهم القيام باعمال من هذا القبيل جاز تكليفهم بان يقدموا الى مجلس المناقصات ما يثبت قيامهم في عهود قريبة باعمال تشبه في نوعها الاعمال المطروحة في المناقصة وبيان موقعها ومجموع قيمتها وتواريخ اتمامها مع عمل التسهيلات اللازمة لمعاينة تلك الاعمال. ويترتب على عدم صحة هذه البيانات كلها او بعضها الغاء التعاقد مع مصادرة التامين المدفوع علاوة على حرمان المقاول من التعامل مع الحكومة والوحدات التابعة لها.

المادة 32
يكون العطاء عن توريد الاصناف حسب العينات النموذجية للوحدة الحكومية صاحبة المناقصة والمواصفات او الرسومات المعتمدة التي يجب على مقدم العطاء الاطلاع عليها ويعتبر تقديمه العطاء اقرارا منه باطلاعه عليها ويتولى التوريد على موجبها. فاذا لم يكن للوحدة عينات نموذجية جاز الزام صاحب العطاء بتقديم عينات. ويكون التوريد على حسب المواصفات الفنية وان خالفت العينات ما لم يتبين من ظروف العقد او العينات مقصودة لذاتها.

المادة 33
يبقى العطاء نافذ المفعول من وقت تصديره بمعرفة مقدم العطاء بغض النظر عن ميعاد استلامه بمعرفة مجلس المناقصات حتى نهاية مدة سريان العطاء. ومع ذلك يعمل باي خفض على الاسعار الواردة بالعطاء يصل قبل الميعاد المعين لفتح المظاريف.

المادة 34
يجب ان يكون مقدم العطاء مقيما في السلطنة وان يكون له عنوان يكون تبليغه فيه صحيحا، وان يكون له كفيل في السلطنة يبينه في عطائه، اما ان كان العطاء مقدما من وكيل صاحب العطاء فعلى الوكيل ان يقدم توكيلا مصدقا عليه مع العطاء من السلطات المختصة في بلد صاحب العطاء.

المادة 35
كل عطاء مقدم من شركة او منشاة يجب ان يرافقه بيان باسماء الاشخاص المصرح لهم بالتعاقد لحساب الشركة او المنشاة. ومدى هذا الحق وحدوده ونماذج امضاءاتهم المعتمدة قانونا.. وبيان اخر باسماء اعضاء مجلس المناقصات الذين يشاركون فيها اولهم فيها مصلحة مما نصت عليه المادة (17) من قانون المناقصات، او اسماء المسؤولين في الوحدة صاحبة العطاء الذين لهم فيها هذه المصلحة اذا كانت قيمة العطاء لا تزيد على مائة الف ريال عماني.

المادة 36
يجب ان تصل العطاءات الى مجلس المناقصات او الوحدة المختصة حسب الاحوال في ميعاد غايته الساعة العاشرة من صباح اليوم المحدد بالاعلان ولا يعتد بالعطاءات المقدمة بعد هذا الميعاد ايا كانت اسباب التاخير.

المادة 37
لمجلس المناقصات او الوحدة حسب الاحوال الحق في مراجعة الاسعار المقدمة سواء من حيث مفرداتها او مجموعها واجراء التصحيحات المادية اذ اقتضى الامر ذلك. ويعول على السعر المبين بالحروف ولا يعتد بالعطاء المبنى على خفض نسبة مئوية عن اقل عطاء يقدم في المناقصة.

المادة 38
اذا اشتملت الدعوة الى المناقصة على طلب تقديم تسهيلات ائتمانية (تمويل)، تكون العطاءات المقترنة بهذه التسهيلات محل اعتبار عند البت في اولوية العطاءات. ولرئيس الجهة المختصة بابرام العقد الحق في الغاء المناقصة اذا لم تسفر عن التسهيلات الائتمانية اللازمة لتمويل العملية.

المادة 39
(ا) يكون توريد الاصناف حسب ما هو مبين في مستندات المناقصة ويراعي عند وضع اسعار العطاء التفصيل الاتي: 1- اذا كان المطلوب تسليم البضاعة على ظهر الباخرة (fob) فيجب ان يشتمل التفصيل على سعر المواد مضافا اليه مصاريف التعبئة والنقل والتحميل. 2- اذا كان المطلوب تسليم البضاعة طبقا لنظام (C&f) فيجب ان يشتمل التفصيل على سعر المواد مضافا اليه مصاريف التعبئة والنقل والتحميل واجور الشحن. 3- اذا كان المطلوب تسليم البضاعة طبقا لنظام (cif) فيجب ان يشتمل التفصيل على سعر المواد مضافا اليه مصاريف التعبئة والنقل والتحميل واجور الشحن ورسوم التامين. 4- اذا كلن المطلوب تسليم البضاعة بميناء الوصول فيجب ان يشتمل التفصيل على سعر المواد مضافا اليه مصاريف التعبئة والنقل والتحميل واجور الشحن ورسوم التامين ومصاريف التفريغ. 5- اذا كان المطلوب تسليم البضاعة بمخازن المشتري او مواقع العمل فيجب ان يشتمل التفصيل على سعر المواد مضافا اليه مصاريف التعبئة والنقل والتحميل واجور الشحن ورسوم التامين ومصاريف التفريغ والرسوم الجمركية واية رسوم اضافية ومصاريف النقل الداخلي. (ب) تتحمل الشركة او المتعهد المتعاقد مع الحكومة مباشرة كافة مصاريف فتح خطاب الاعتماد على انه يجوز للوزير تحميل الحكومة مصاريف فتح الاعتماد اذا راى ذلك على ان تؤخذ تلك المصاريف في هذه الحالة في الاعتبار عند المقارنة والمفاضلة بين مختلف العطاءات من حيث الشروط والاسعار المقدمة. (ج) مع عدم الاخلال بمبدا الدفع بالريال العماني فانه على الشركة او المتعهد ان يبين في عطائه التكلفة الاجمالية موزعة على الجزء الخاص بالعملة الاجنبية والجزء الخاص بالريال العماني.

المادة 40
يقوم مجلس المناقصات بالاعلان عن نتائج فتح المظاريف في اليوم التالي وذلك بوضع قائمة على لوحة الاعلانات بمقر المجلس.

المادة 41
يجوز لمجلس المناقصات بعد الاتفاق مع الوحدة المعنية تجزئة الاصناف او الاعمال او كمياتها بين اكثر من متعهد او مقاول واحد بدون ابداء الاسباب.

المادة 42
يجوز للمجلس او الوحدة الحكومية المعنية- دون المساس بما ورد من احكام في العقود الموحدة ولاغراض المقارنة او المفاضلة- زيادة النسبة المئوية للدفعة المقدمة والنص على ذلك في شروط المناقصة ولهما الحق في اختيار العرض الذي يؤدي الى تخفيض الاسعار الاخرى على ان يراعى عند المفاضلة بين العطاءات اضافة الفائدة السارية الى قيمة العطاءات المقترنة بالدفع المقدم. وذلك على المبالغ المشار اليها حتى تاريخ استحقاقها الفعلي. وعلى ان يتم التنسيق مع الجهات المالية قبل قبول العرض الذي تزيد نسبة الدفع المقدم فيه عن النسبة المنصوص عليها في العقود الموحدة مع تقديم الضمان المصرفي لتلك الدفعة.


الفرع الثاني- التأمينات
المادة 43
يجب ان يقدم مع كل عطاء تامين مؤقت لا يقل عن2% من مجموع قيمة العطاء ولا يلتفت الى العطاءات غير المصحوبة بالتامين المؤقت ويجوز ان يكون التامين المؤقت في صورة ضمان بنكي خال من اي قيد او شرط يقر فيه المصرف بان يدفع تحت امر الحكومة مبلغا يوازي التامين المذكور. واذا كانت الضمانة محددة المدة فيجب الا تقل مدة سريانها عن المدة المحددة لسريان العطاءات ويجوز ان يعفى من هذا التامين الهيئات الحكومية ومؤسساتها والشركات التي تساهم الحكومة فيها بنسبة 51% على الاقل من راس المال.

المادة 44
مع عدم الاخلال بحكم المادة (33) يرد التامين المؤقت الى اصحاب العطاءات غير المقبولة وذلك بعد انتهاء المدة المحددة لسريان العطاء او قبل ذلك اذا تم ارساء المناقصة على احد المتقدمين.

المادة 45
( كما عدلت بالمرسوم بقانون رقم 56 لسنة 1989) على صاحب العطاء المقبول ان يقدم ضمانا مصرفيا يساوي 5% من قيمة ما رسا عليه تامينا لضمان حسن تنفيذ العقد، وذلك في فترة لا تجاوز عشرة ايام من اليوم التالي لاخطاره بكتاب مسجل يفيد بقبول عطائه، وعشرين يوما بالنسبة الى العقود التي تبرم خارج السلطنة .

المادة 46
يسري على ضمان حسن التنفيذ ما يسري على التامين المؤقت من احكام كما وردت في المادة (43) عدا ما يتعلق منها بمدة سريانه فيكون سريانه لمدة تبدا من وقت اصداره الى ما بعد انتهاء فترة الصيانة او تاريخ شهادة التسليم النهائي ايهما ابعد الا اذا اتفق على غير ذلك تبعا لطبيعة العمل المراد تنفيذه.

المادة 47
مع مراعاة احكام الفرع الثاني من الفصل الثالث من هذا النظام- اذا لم يقم صاحب العطاء المقبول بتقديم ضمان حسن التنفيذ في المدة المحددة جاز للوحدة الحكومية المعنية بموجب اخطار بكتاب مسجل- ودون حاجة الى اية اجراءات- ان تلغى الترسية وتصادر التامين المؤقت او ان تنفذ العملية بواسطة احد مقدمي العطاءات التي تلي عطاءه بعد التنسيق مع مجلس المناقصات وكل ذلك دون مساس بحق الوحدة الحكومية المعنية في المطالبة بالخسائر والاضرار التي لا يتيسر لها استردادها من التامين المؤقت.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الاجراءات السابقة على تقديم العطاءات 
المادة 13
يجب على الجهات الخاضعة لاحكام هذا النظام قبل طرح توريد الاصناف او مقاولات الاعمال في مناقصة عامة ان تقوم بوضع مواصفات تفصيلية وافية عن كل صنف او عمل على ان تتجنب الاشارة- فيما عدا الاجهزة الفنية الدقيقة والعقاقير الطبية- الى النوع او الوصف او الرقم الوارد في قوائم ومنشورات الشركات او ذكر علامات معينة او وضع مواصفات مما تنطبق على نماذج خاصة او مميزة على ان تتولى وضع هذه المواصفات لجنة ذات خبرة بالاصناف المطلوب توريدها او بالاعمال اللازمة ويجوز الاستعانة في عضويتها بالفنيين من الوحدات الادارية الاخرى. كما يجوز عند الضرورة الاستعانة بالمكاتب الاستشارية في السلطنة او الخارج في اعداد هذه المواصفات. وعلى اللجنة ان تراعي اتفاق هذه المواصفات مع طبيعة الانتاج المحلي كلما امكن ذلك وان تكون مطابقة للمواصفات الفنية التي تحددها وزارة التجارة والصناعة. ولمجلس المناقصات عند الاقتضاء التحقق من كفاية المواصفات الفنية وسلامتها مستعينا في ذلك بالفنيين والمكاتب الاستشارية في السلطنة او الخارج.

المادة 14
عند النشر عن المناقصات التي وضعت لها مواصفات تتفق والانتاج المحلي سواء في التوريدات او مقاولات الاعمال يراعى النص في الاعلان وفي شروط المناقصة على ان تكون الاصناف من المنتجات المحلية.

المادة 15
في مناقصات الاصناف التي يطلب تقديم عينات منها، يجب النص على وزن او مقاس او حجم للعينات التي تقدم مع العطاء بحيث تكون وافية بالغرض من فحصها او تحليلها، وان توضع عليها بطاقة مقدم العطاء بطريقة يصعب معها نزعها.

المادة 16
يجب قبل النشر عن المناقصات الدورية ان يرسل للمعمل الحكومي المختص كشف بالاصناف التي يستلزم الحال فحصها او تحليلها بمعرفة المعمل. ويجب على المعمل ان يراعي سرعة الرد على الجهات التي ارسلت اليه الاصناف واخطار تلك الجهات بالمدة التي يحتاج اليها الفحص او التحليل. وعلى الجهات الحكومية المختصة ان تراعي ذلك عند تحديد ميعاد فتح المظاريف ومدة سريان العطاءات بحيث تمتد مدة السريان الى ما بعد المدة التي حددها المعمل بوقت كاف يسمح لها بالبت في العطاءات.

المادة 17
لا يجوز ان يطرح في المناقصات من الاصناف الا ما تدعو اليه الضرورة فاذا وجدت بالمخازن اصناف من انواع مماثلة يمكن الانتفاع بها فلا يجوز شراء كميات جديدة الا بقدر ما يكفل حاجة الاستهلاك.

المادة 18
يجب الاعلان عن شراء الاصناف المطلوبة او عن الاعمال اللازمة في الوقت المناسب دون تاخير بحيث يكون هناك متسع من الوقت لاعادة المناقصة اذا اقتضى الامر ذلك. ويكون الاعلان بالنشر في الصحف وباقي الوسائل المتاحة في السلطنة وباللغتين العربية والانجليزية على انه في المناقصات التي تجاوز قيمتها نصف مليون ريال عماني يتعين ان يكون النشر في الجريدة الرسمية ايضا.

المادة 19
يجوز لمجلس المناقصات النظر في التجاوز عن مخالفات النشر التي لا تتم وفقا للمادة السابقة في ضوء ظروف المناقصة واثر النشر بالنسبة لعدد العطاءات المتقدمة فعلا في المناقصة.

المادة 20
يجب ان تضمن الوزارات والوحدات الحكومية اعلاناتها عن المناقصات التي تستلزم نقل البضائع داخل السلطنة او خارجها شرطا يوجب على مقدمي العطاءات التامين على البضائع لدى شركات التامين العمانية ولدى وكالات التامين المسجلة في السلطنة او يحصلوا منها قبل التامين لدى غيرها على ما يفيد رفضها القيام بذلك التامين.

المادة 21
تحدد في الاعلان الجهة التي تقدم اليها العطاءات واخر موعد لتقديمها والصنف والعمل المطلوب توريده او تنفيذه والتامين الذي يتعين ايداعه وثمن النسخة من شروط العطاء ورسوم البريد وكذلك شرط الدفعة المقدمة.

المادة 22
يجب اعداد شروط العطاءات وقوائم الاصناف او الاعمال وملحقاتها قبل نشر اعلان المناقصات لكي تسلم بمجرد طلبها.

المادة 23
(كما عدلت بموجب المرسوم السلطاني رقم 54 تاريخ 13/9/1998) -يحدد مجلس المناقصات ثمن نسخ شروط ومواصفات العطاءات في جميع المناقصات التي تخضع لهذا النظام-.

المادة 24
تحدد مدة قدرها ثلاثون يوما على الاقل لتقديم العطاءات في المناقصات العامة. وذلك من تاريخ اول اعلان عن المناقصة ويجوز لمجلس المناقصات بناء على طلب الوحدة المعنية تقصير هذه المدة بشرط الا تقل عن خمسة عشر يوما. ولا يسري ذلك على المناقصات العامة المتعلقة بالتوريدات السنوية الا في حالة اعادة طرحها.

المادة 25
تكون مدة سريان العطاءات في المناقصات العامة التي لا تحتاج عيناتها الى تحليل كيميائي 90 يوما ويجوز ان تزاد هذه المدة في المناقصات التي تحتاج عيناتها الى تحليل بما يتطلبه ذلك لتحليل من وقت اما التوريدات السنوية وبعض الاعمال والمقاولات العاجلة فيجوز انقاص المدة فيها. على انه في جميع الاحوال يجب الا تقل عن 60 يوما تحدد حسب طبيعة المناقصة.

المادة 26
يجب البت في المناقصة والاخطار في حالة القبول قبل انتهاء مدة سريان العطاءات. فاذا تعذر ذلك كان على الوحدة المعنية عن طريق مجلس المناقصات ان تطلب في الوقت المناسب الى مقدمي العطاءات مد سريان عطاءاتهم المدة اللازمة.

المادة 27
اذا الغيت المناقصة قبل الميعاد المحدد لفتح المظاريف. يرد ثمن قوائم الشروط والمواصفات وملحقاتها عند الطلب لمن اشتراها، وفيما عدا ذلك لا يرد الثمن.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

نحن قابوس بن سعيد سلطان عمان
بعد الاطلاع على المرسوم السلطاني رقم 75/26 باصدار قانون تنظيم الجهاز الاداري للدولة وتعديلاته.
وعلى المرسوم السلطاني رقم 76/48 في شان التوقيع على المعاملات الخارجية والداخلية وتعديلاته.
وعلى المرسوم السلطاني رقم 79/1 باصدار قانون تنظيم وتشجيع الصناعة لعام 1978
وعلى المرسوم السلطاني رقم 82/39 في حماية المال العام وتجنب تضارب المصالح.
وبناء على ما تقتضيه المصلحة العامة.
رسمنا بما هو ات
مادة 1: يعمل في شراء جميع الاصناف والمهمات اللازمة للوحدات الحكومية وتنفيذ مشروعاتها بقانون ونظام المناقصات المرافقين.
مادة 2: يلغى كل ما يخالف احكام هذا المرسوم او يتعارض معها.
مادة 3: ينشر هذا المرسوم في الجريدة الرسمية ويعمل به اعتبارا من تاريخ نشره.
قابوس بن سعيد
سلطان عمان
المادة 1
يعمل باحكام هذا النظام في المناقصات الخاصة بشراء الاصناف والمهمات اللازمة للوحدات الحكومية وتنفيذ مشاريعها باستثناء المناقصات الخاصة بوحدات الدفاع وما يرد باستثنائه نص خاص في قانون المناقصات او هذا النظام.

المادة 2
المناقصة اما ان تكون عامة او محدودة، دولية او محلية.

المادة 3
المناقصة العامة هي مجموعة الاجراءات المعلن عنها وفقا للاوضاع المبينة بهذا النظام بقصد الوصول الى اصلح عطاء وتكون اما محلية يعلن عنها في السلطنة او دولية يعلن عنها في السلطنة وفي الخارج.

المادة 4
المناقصة المحدودة هي نوع من المناقصات العامة يقصر الاشتراك فيها على شركات او مؤسسات تؤهل من قبل الوحدات الحكومية المعنية للاشتراك في المناقصة ذات الطبيعة التخصصية الدقيقة بعد الاعلان عنها داخل السلطنة او خارجها وتبلغ قوائم هذه الشركات والمؤسسات الى مجلس المناقصات لاعتمادها. وتسرى على المناقصات المحدودة سائر الاحكام المنظمة للمناقصات العامة ويدعى المتناقصون الى الاشتراك فيها بموجب كتب مسجلة كما يجوز النشر عنها بمختلف طرق النشر والاعلان المتاحة في السلطنة.

المادة 5
المناقصة الدولية هي تلك التي يجوز الاشتراك فيها من قبل الشركات والمؤسسات العالمية غير المسجلة في السلطنة على ان تقوم بالتسجيل حسب الانظمة المعمول بها في السلطنة خلال شهر من تاريخ ارساء العطاء عليها.

المادة 6
المناقصة المحلية هي التي يقصر الاشتراك فيها على الشركات والمؤسسات المقيدة في السجل التجاري والتي يقرر مجلس المناقصات ادراج اسمائها في القائمة التي يعدها لذلك بعد تصنيفها حسب النظام المتبع.

المادة 7
يجوز للوحدات الحكومية التعاقد في حالة الضرورة بامر اسناد مباشر فيما لا تزيد قيمته على خمسة وعشرين الف ريال عماني على ان تكون الاسعار مناسبة مع بيان الاسباب الموجبة لذلك وان يتم بموافقة الوزير او من يخوله. كما يجوز التعاقد بالشراء المباشر للاصناف والمهمات التي تستورد من الخارج ولو زادت قيمتها على خمسة وعشرين الف ريال عماني مع الهيئات الحكومية المتخصصة في استيرادها اذا كانت هي المستوردة الوحيدة في السلطنة، ومع مراعاة احكام مرسوم توقيع المعاملات المالية. واذا دعت الضرورة الى اعفاء الاصناف المشتراة بهذه الطريقة من التحليل فيرجع ذلك للوزير للنظر في الموافقة، ويجب ان يحرر الموظف المسؤول على مستندات الصرف اقرارا بان الاصناف والاعمال حسب الطلب وان الاسعار مناسبة.

المادة 8
يحظر في الشهر الاخير من السنة المالية شراء اصناف او اجراء مقاولات ما لم تقض بها ضرورة العمل على ان يرافق مستندات الصرف مذكرة معتمدة من الوزير او رئيس الوحدة بالاسباب التي من اجلها تم التعاقد في نهاية السنة المالية.

المادة 9
لا يجوز لموظفي الحكومة والمسؤولين فيها التقدم بعطاء في المناقصات التي تطرحها جهات عملهم. كما لا يجوز شراء اصناف منهم او تكليفهم بتنفيذ اعمال. وذلك مع عدم الاخلال بالمرسوم السلطاني رقم 82/39 وتفسيره على ان يستثنى في حالة الضرورة شراء مؤلفاتهم واعمالهم الفنية وان يكون التكليف في هذه الحالة من رئيس الوحدة فيما لا يجاوز الف ريال عماني ومن مجلس الشؤون المالية فيما يزيد على ذلك وبقرار مسبب.

المادة 10
اذا استلزم الامر عند التعاقد النص على جواز تعديل الاسعار المتفق عليها بنسبة ما يطرا اثناء التنفيذ على اسعار بعض المواد او على اجور العمال من ارتفاع فيجب النص في العقد على حد اقصى لنسبة الزيادة مع حفظ حق الحكومة في الافادة مما قد تتعرض له الاسعار او الاجور من خفض. ويجب في هذه الحالة ان تحتفظ الجهة الحكومية بمبلغ احتياطي من الاعتماد المخصص للعملية يكفي لمواجهة الزيادة المحتملة المسموح بها.

المادة 11
لا يجوز عند طرح المناقصات اضافة او حذف او تعديل اي شرط او مادة في الاشتراطات العامة او الخاصة التي صدرت بها عقود نموذجية في السلطنة الا بعد الموافقة عليها من الشؤون القانونية وعلى ان يتم التعاقد على الاضافة او الحذف او التعديل طبقا لاحكام قانون توقيع المعاملات المالية الخارجية والداخلية المشار اليه.

المادة 12
( كما عدلت بالمرسوم بقانون رقم 96/30) مع مراعاة ما ورد في المادة الاولى ، تسري احكام هذا النظام على مشتريات واعمال الوحدات الحكومية .. وتتولى لجنة داخلية في الوحدة يراسها الوزير صلاحيات مجلس المناقصات وفقا لهذا النظام بالنسبة الى العقود والاعمال التي لا تزيد قيمتها على مائتين وخمسين الف ريال عماني. ويجوز للوزير تشكيل لجان مناقصات فرعية في المديرية العامة او الدوائر او المكاتب التابعة للوحدة في المحافظات والمناطق، برئاسة المديرين العامين او المسؤولين عن الدوائر او المكاتب، وتتولى هذه اللجان صلاحيات مجلس المناقصات في العقود والاعمال التي لا تجاوز قيمتها خمسين الف ريال عماني. ويكون قرار اللجنة الفرعية نهائيا اذا لم تزد قيمة العقود والاعمال على عشرة الاف ريال عماني ، وترفع توصياتها الى الوزير اذا زادت القيمة على ذلك للاعتماد.

----------

